# The New Flying Sub's pictures.....



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/shop/product.php?productid=16936&cat=263&page=2

Just thought I'd post the link for the Flying Sub preorder, I got mine.....:woohoo:


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Oooooh...I think I'm gonna spray like a cat!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

JeffG said:


> Oooooh...I think I'm gonna spray like a cat!


Everybody give JeffG a WIDE BERTH! 

This new FS is gonna be, like, SO BITCHIN'!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

JeffG said:


> Oooooh...I think I'm gonna spray like a cat!


nothing the Neuter Clinic can't fix...


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Awesome!!! Are there figures to go with it?!


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

I want one or two!! The Flying Sub model looks great and I'm enthusiastic about getting one.I love the Seaview but I don't have enough room to display one.This kit will be far more manageable for me in size.Guy Schlicter.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I'll be making a set of figures for the flying sub... Moebius is sending me a seat so I can work ahead and have the figures ready when the model ships.

My Chariot figures are in production... should start taking orders by the end of this week and ship the kits in a little over 2 weeks or so... pray that the caster doesn't run into problems.

Drew (Crow's Nest Models)


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Don't forget the clear plastic whiskey bottle for Admiral Nelson. Oooops! that was just mean. But I guess you gotta cope with all those giant squids somehow!:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

That's OK, Richard Basehart himself admitted that he was "bombed" during the last year of filming. :drunk:
And to get back O.T., I've pre-ordered TWO of these kits this morning! :woohoo:


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

<Gypsy>Richard Basehart! Richard Basehart!</Gypsy>

Cool looking kit. Would like a head on 'money shot'.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

HOLY HUGE FLYING THING IN THE AIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(sorry, it's the only thing i could think of)

that is big and detailed!!!!!!!!!

AHHHH! WHO SPRAYED AND LEFT A MESS???


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Here are some additional fun facts on the Moebius Flying Sub model:

Assuming a 36' wingspan for a full-size Flying Sub, the wingspan on the 1/32 scale kit is 13.5". In person, the prototype seems much larger, as you can see in my comparison photo of the prototype & the Aurora/Monogram kit.

The hull of the Moebius FS-1 was CNC'ed from a 3D laser scan of a casting of an 18" studio model's hull. The 3D file was tweaked very slightly to ensure that the Moebius model has perfect left/right symmetry, as opposed to the hard-carved wooden master that the studio model was cast from.

Unlike the Aurora/Monogram kit, the Moebius model doesn't have an engine room. Several reasons: first, there's no room. On a full-scale Flying Sub, the headroom rapidly diminishes from 6'-8" to less than 5 ft, as you move aftward, and there are barely 5 ft separating the engines. Let's not even mention the retractable tail wheel! Also, an air-filled engine room might make the sub too buoyant to submerge, like a real-life Proteus would be. Lastly, you don't want to compromise the integrity of the pressure hull by routing the air/water conduits through an engine room. 

The Moebius model has a watertight tunnel connecting the doors of the passenger cabin and the aft bulkhead. The engine area is, in theory, free-flooding. I might add that the tunnel has been given the official David Merriman seal of approval.

The watertight door and other details on the aft bulkhead were patterned after those on the full-scale mockup of the sub's aft end (from the 4th season), rather than the simplified version seen on the studio miniature.

The interior has loads of accurate details, even including the hinges for the floor hatch!

Gary


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Gary K said:


> Here are some additional fun facts on the Moebius Flying Sub model:
> 
> Assuming a 36' wingspan for a full-size Flying Sub, the wingspan on the 1/32 scale kit is 13.5". In person, the prototype seems much larger, as you can see in my comparison photo of the prototype & the Aurora/Monogram kit.
> 
> ...


OMG..... Somebody give me air.....:freak: This thing sound fantastic.:woohoo:
I've got the perfect 3mm LED, that flash through seven colors, all in
a single body. I got 100 of them from China, off E-Bay. That will be for the 
Reactor Wall.:thumbsup: I will update this post ASAP with the link. Once more
I have to say, Thank You Moebius, for making an old man very happy.:wave:

Update; Here is the link, I will check them out when I get home from work, to see how
they would look and if the flash rate is fast enough. I got them for no specific project
and just set them aside........

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-of-100-3mm-...ryZ66954QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Keep us updated on your efforts teslabe! I'll be following it! I bookmarked the ebay link in case it gets deleted. Given my busy and lazy nature i will probably wait for a canned lighting kits for this thing... but those leds look ver kewl!


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm actually wiping a small tear from my eye. It looks beautiful! Just beautiful!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Speaking of "canned lighting kits", because it's so close in size to the now defunct LM Flying Sub, I'm thinking that Randy's existing VoodooFX FS deluxe lighting kit would probably fit in this new babe. :hat:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

drewid142 said:


> Keep us updated on your efforts teslabe! I'll be following it! I bookmarked the ebay link in case it gets deleted. Given my busy and lazy nature i will probably wait for a canned lighting kits for this thing... but those leds look ver kewl!


Hi Drew, I don't think these will work.... Each LED has an IC built-in that controls it's "Light Show". They cycle through the colors at a slow rate at first, starting dim then going bright through each color, then cycles through at a fast rate, not right for the Reactor walls.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

oh well... the stepping through sequence images of the voodoofx lunar models lighting kits are hard to understand... does anyone out there have a review of the voodoofx lighting kit? THIS kit screams out for a stunning lighting job!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

As soon as I got the newsletter from steve saying that the FS1 pre-order was up I jumped in and pre-ordered it :thumbsup: And now I see Drew is jumping in for figures too and to agree here this will be one kit that does say *"light me!!!"*


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!!!!!!!:thumbsup:*


*THAT LOOKS BANG ON GUYS! Fantastic Job!*

*I just preordered my Kit from Cult! Many thanks to my Friend Falcon 49xxx for the heads up:thumbsup:*


:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

drewid142 said:


> oh well... the stepping through sequence images of the voodoofx lunar models lighting kits are hard to understand... does anyone out there have a review of the voodoofx lighting kit? THIS kit screams out for a stunning lighting job!


 
I used the Voodofx Lighting kit for my Lunar Sub.

Randy did an Excellent Job! You get the Flashing Fusion Core Light, two bright Leds for the front Lights, Interior leds,yellow Lights for the learfloor Panels and Bright Red LEDS FOR THE two Engine Exhausts!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

*YES!! YES! YES!:woohoo:*


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Now, will somebody PLEASE clean up all that cat pee?


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Now THAT is a great looking kit and a perfect size to boot !


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

:thumbsup:Once again Moebius comes through.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Looking good!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Wait'll you see that front profile...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I am thinking about those LED Tea Candle lights (like what was used fo rthe FineMolds Y-Wing Engine build-ups. They have a nice random flicker and about 8 would give it a good effect I feel. Of course there will be lighting kits out fo rthis but I think I will build the first kit with my own set-up just for the fun of it.

Anybody know if this kit will have the front claws and silly looking landing gear included?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*YIPPIE!!!!!! Moebius ROCKS!!!* 

Now I gotta go change my wonder woman underwoos :freak:

....and find my modeling desk. Been busy with things :drunk:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Richard - I've heard unsubstantiated rumors that there will be landing gear, but I haven't heard anything about the claw.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the info. You can never be certain this early in the creation pahes but I would love to have one of these in a dio showing it recovering a cable with e claws and gear down on the sea floor (I forget which episode had that). I fugure the rear gear would not have to be touching as it could use it's bouyancy for balance and the front gear for leverage.

.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

No landing gear and no claw.That would have made it a $100,00 + model kit.I'm sure those will be aftermarket products.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Nice to see the pinstriped "stabilizer fins" have been properly sized and raised (at least, they appear so to my feeble eyes).

Gary, what are you guys calling those things anyway?


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

That is a thing of beauty, great work Moebius! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Carson Dyle said:


> Nice to see the pinstriped "stabilizer fins" have been properly sized and raised (at least, they appear so to my feeble eyes).
> 
> Gary, what are you guys calling those things anyway?


Well, I looked at those blue ridges and called them "blue ridges". David Merriman, on the other hand, says they should be referred to as "wing fences".

Btw, kudos to Alan "Wizard of Flight" Sinclair for for his hard work in converting the 3D laser scan of the studio model's hull into a file format that the CNC machine in China could use.

Gary


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Gary K said:


> Well, I looked at those blue ridges and called them "blue ridges". David Merriman, on the other hand, says they should be referred to as "wing fences".


You both rock, Gary... but I'm a sucker for VNGTT (Veteran Navy Guy Tech Talk).

Wing Fences it is!


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Carson Dyle said:


> You both rock, Gary... but I'm a sucker for VNGTT (Veteran Navy Guy Tech Talk).
> 
> Wing Fences it is!



You mean they're not 'thingees'?

Gene


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

GKvfx said:


> You mean they're not 'thingees'?


That was probably the official Irwin Allen term.

"Admiral, a monster has attached itself to one of the thingees!"

"Take evasive action!"


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

You mean "Take evasive action (buuuurrrp)!"


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

As you say- the Claws & Landing gear will be aftermarket items no doubt. I really do appreciate the fact Moebius is going out of the way to help the aftermarket GK people get a running start on add ons/mods so they can be ready soon after release. It is refreshing to see a company embrace the building community instead of treating us with hostility.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

We build kits too ya know!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Not "the craw" - "_*The Craw*_!"

Oops - wrong sixties show?

Huzz


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

PM Moderator said:


> We build kits too ya know!


And very well,I might add!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

AND it keeps us off the streets and out of trouble! :thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I have the Original Aurora Flying sub .But definitly going to pickup the Moebius one too.:thumbsup:Thanks for posting the info on it


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Thanks Moebius for another fine model. This Flying sub sure looks so much larger AND nicer than the aurora.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

> We build kits too ya know!


I htink one of the problems with a lot of comapnies is that the people makeing the decisions do NOT build models anymore. They approach things like a marketing course instead of an end user.

.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

Dave Hussey said:


> Not "the craw" - "_*The Craw*_!"
> 
> Oops - wrong sixties show?
> 
> Huzz



that is one of my favorite lines!!

hey , hey we're the................


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

Great to see any Flying Sub kit. I know that I would love a 1/12th scale model, but Iwill buy the Moebius kit when it comes out. However, one simple question - if this is made from scans of an actual studio model, what are the ribs where the blue lines go over the hull? I know the Aurora kit has them and the original studio blueprints have them. But I have yet to see a photo of a studio model with those ribs on the model. I may need glasses for my glasses, but has anyone got photos of an actual studio model with those ribs sticking up rather than just painted blue lines? I know there are small raised ribs near the front of the sub on both top and bottom, but they do not progress very far. Please enlighten me someone, anyone. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

MickeyD said:


> Great to see any Flying Sub kit. I know that I would love a 1/12th scale model, but Iwill buy the Moebius kit when it comes out. However, one simple question - if this is made from scans of an actual studio model, what are the ribs where the blue lines go over the hull? I know the Aurora kit has them and the original studio blueprints have them. But I have yet to see a photo of a studio model with those ribs on the model. I may need glasses for my glasses, but has anyone got photos of an actual studio model with those ribs sticking up rather than just painted blue lines? I know there are small raised ribs near the front of the sub on both top and bottom, but they do not progress very far. Please enlighten me someone, anyone. Thanks in advance.


The ridges are present both in the laser scan of the 18-incher and in the Moebius kit. All the studio models had ridges, but they were not as pronounced as in the studio plans. The ridges start at the leading edges of the hull, blend into the hull as they pass under the outer edges of the docking rings, then resume as they segue into the tailfins.

Some years ago, Phil Broad and I took photos of the 36-inch Flying Sub that had been modified to include landing gear and manipulator claws. Phil has posted his photos, which clearly show the ridges, at his website: http://cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/FlyingSub/FlyingSubTop.htm.

Gary


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Simple question here- does anybody know the reason the top docking ring is painted dark blue but the bottom one is hull yellow? I can see a reason for the rings to be painted contrasting colors to the hull- so the entrance can be found in low light levels (I traditionally paint my custom spacecraft doors red for the same reason).
This trivia question probably has been asked before but is so I missed it.

.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

no.......it just looks right.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

So you can tell which is the top?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

My first Aurora kit back in th esixties I painted both the top and bottom coller areas black (we had a black & White TV) and it looked great. It wasn't until much later I saw that the lower one was hull yellow. 
I just don't understand why identical structures would be different colors. The reason to paint one would follow the same logic for the second. I am hoping in the vast amount of information out there some reason would be given- an old interview, some fan speculation, something to address this issue. It may seem a minor point, but as an artist it bothers me. It could be as simple as someone forgot to do it on the hero miniature and it was not noticed until they had too much stock footage filmed.
I will probably paint mine non-canon just for personal aesthetics.

.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You can always say it's "another" flying sub. I seem to recall FS-1 crashed in one episode, and they had another one by the next time they needed one. So there can be more than one or two at a time. So let's say the never-seen FS-_3_ had a blue belly hatch.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

John P said:


> You can always say it's "another" flying sub.


Or another AquaFoil.


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

teslabe said:


> http://www.culttvmanshop.com/shop/product.php?productid=16936&cat=263&page=2
> 
> Just thought I'd post the link for the Flying Sub preorder, I got mine.....:woohoo:


WOW!!!

What a kit! Moebius does it again!

THANK YOU!!! GUYS!

Randy
VoodooFX


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

JohnGuard said:


> that is one of my favorite lines!!
> 
> hey , hey we're the................


Missed it by _*that*_ much ...


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

Hmmm...think I am in for this one. It's a lot bigger than the Aurora, right? And what color will it be molded in, yellow I hope?

60- is a lot for a model kit, tho..........


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I doubt there was any logical reason other than aesthetics for not painting the lower hatch housing. There were at least four different scales of Flying Sub miniatures so there are a large number of potential models that would have had to be painted the same way. Maybe Bill Creber would know but from what I hear he's not that interested in obsessive fan questions about this stuff...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

=bg= said:


> Hmmm...think I am in for this one. It's a lot bigger than the Aurora, right? And what color will it be molded in, yellow I hope?
> 
> 60- is a lot for a model kit, tho..........


I'm willing to bet that the color of the plastic will be the same as shown in the prototype pictures, which is the same light grey that the Seaview, Chariot and Space Pod came in.
Just remember to look for "Camel Yellow" spray paint for the outer hull, with "Blue Angel Blue" for the pinstripes and upper docking ring/hatch assembly.
Yes, $60 is kinda steep, but I'm absolutly convinced that it'll be worth every penny as an Irwin Allen fan / modeller's delight (I've pre-ordered TWO of 'em myself). :thumbsup:


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

_"Camel Yellow" spray paint for the outer hull, with "Blue Angel Blue" for the pinstripes and upper docking ring/hatch assembly._

I thought the main body of the FS was "Chrome Yellow" (better know as school bus yellow). :freak:

I pre-ordered mine a few days ago. :woohoo:

As far as the economy goes it will take me that long to save up the money for the FS and the many bottles of paint to cover it. Not to mention I'm out of seam filler.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Either Chrome or Camel yellow will work, because both have a slight orange tint to them.


----------



## 71challenger (Nov 22, 2008)

This one is in the Bob Burns collection. Don't know what size it is but from the table it could be 4'. Doesn't have the silver front, seems to have red caulking around the glass, and a cool little tow hook.


----------



## 71challenger (Nov 22, 2008)

No, I take it back. That's got to be way smaller than 4 feet. Two feet maybe?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The only reason I have not pre-ordered my two kits is that my LHS stocks the Moebius kits and I want to support them. 
I do not think $60 is steep for a kit of this size and quality. Of course one of my builds will have about $200 worth of aftermarker figures, lighting and detail sets when they hit the market.

.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I think that's the FS used on the Lydecker rig, maybe even for the scenes where the FS dives into the ocean. I don't think that's meant for close scrutiny!


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

71challenger said:


> This one is in the Bob Burns collection. Don't know what size it is but from the table it could be 4'. Doesn't have the silver front, seems to have red caulking around the glass, and a cool little tow hook.


This is the 36" model that was seen emerging from, and diving back into, the water. To withstand the impact of slamming into the water, the front bulkhead is solid fiberglass, with window-shaped mirrors to reflect the oncoming water. 

The tow hook was used for the scene in which the Flying Sub took off from the surface. There was no detail in the cup-shaped exhaust nozzles, which held pyro charges that provided smoke & flame for take-off. A small hole was drilled in the rear door - perhaps as a drainage hole (??).

In the photo, you can barely make out a small dot on the outboard edge of the fwd bulkhead. This - and its twin on the port side - were the tips of the brass tubes through which they ran the wires for the Lydecker rig.

Gary


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

> I'm willing to bet that the color of the plastic will be the same as shown in the prototype pictures, which is the same light grey that the Seaview, Chariot and Space Pod came in.


I asked and was told it will be molded in Yellow. Although, that was a few months ago...


----------



## 71challenger (Nov 22, 2008)

Gary K, if you're still there: interesting info. Thanks. Don't know if this is the right place for this but my Chariot buildup has gotten me interested in the flying sub, but not in 1/32 scale. There are blueprints here and at Cultman of the flying sub. Reading David Merrimans articles over there, I realize that there were changes between the blueprints and what actually got built. He mentions the strakes specifically but building my plug I notice that the wing tips on the blueprints were drawn to curve up to their outside tips, giving the thing a proper wing or lifting body shape, concave on the bottom and convex on the top. I don't see this in pictures of the filming models or watching the DVD I just bought. It's like the model makers said screw that, let's just make the wings with straight edges so we can mold it in two flat halves. Is it just the viewing angle or were those wings flat from windows to engines or curved?


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

71challenger said:


> Gary K, if you're still there: interesting info. Thanks. Don't know if this is the right place for this but my Chariot buildup has gotten me interested in the flying sub, but not in 1/32 scale. There are blueprints here and at Cultman of the flying sub. Reading David Merrimans articles over there, I realize that there were changes between the blueprints and what actually got built. He mentions the strakes specifically but building my plug I notice that the wing tips on the blueprints were drawn to curve up to their outside tips, giving the thing a proper wing or lifting body shape, concave on the bottom and convex on the top. I don't see this in pictures of the filming models or watching the DVD I just bought. It's like the model makers said screw that, let's just make the wings with straight edges so we can mold it in two flat halves. Is it just the viewing angle or were those wings flat from windows to engines or curved?


You're very perceptive. In a fore/aft view, the lower hull's profile, from the strakes to the wingtips, is a simple arc. On the top, though, the hull profile curves down, then levels out near the wingtips. If you look at the model from the rear, the wingtips are level with the midpoints of the outboard sides of the aft bulkhead (next to the vertical fins). Btw, Greg Jein told me that the contours of the three scales of Flying Sub models were all slightly different, because the masters were hand-carved from wood.

I doubt that the change in the profile was made to simplify casting, since there are all kinds of curves in the side profile. The plans were drawn well before the advent of 3D computer graphics, so the profiles were probably modified to whatever shape looked best, in the eyes of the art director, while the masters were being carved.

Gary


----------



## 71challenger (Nov 22, 2008)

Gary K: Again, thank you!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Richard Baker said:


> Simple question here- does anybody know the reason the top docking ring is painted dark blue but the bottom one is hull yellow? I can see a reason for the rings to be painted contrasting colors to the hull- so the entrance can be found in low light levels (I traditionally paint my custom spacecraft doors red for the same reason).
> This trivia question probably has been asked before but is so I missed it.
> 
> .


This is how I painted my Monsters in Motion's FS and I did the same, way back then I built my Aurora kit. It will also be the same for the little
FS from my Moebius Seaview and the nice FS I preordered that started this thread....:thumbsup: I'd say, paint it the way that makes you happy.:wave:


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks to Gary K for his information - much appreciated! I've seen the mentioned photos and thanks for drawing my attention to them again. I have loved the Flying Sub since I first watched it in the mid sixties and have always wanted an accurate model. I have scratch built a 1/24th scale model (with full set interior) that I know has problems with hull curvature ( I have tried to use the large miniature as reference) and the odd problem here or there. I intend to build a 1/12th scale version one day once I am happy with the details so I wil be buying the moebius kit and going over it with a very critical eye to see how it compares to the original - but I will compare it to the large model, not the 18inch one. Does anyone have good photos, castings off the large miniature or even plans drawn off the large miniature. I have the studio blueprints and a variety of information that I am willing to share - but I'm sure that Flying Sub fans probably already have most of the data that I have. Happy Flying Sub building!!!!!


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Seashark said:


> I asked and was told it will be molded in Yellow. Although, that was a few months ago...


The hull is scheduled to be cast in the Pantone yellow that matches the chip of original Flying Sub gelcoat that I have. The interior parts will be gray, with clear windows, floor, etc.

Gary


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gary K said:


> The hull is scheduled to be cast in the Pantone yellow that matches the chip of original Flying Sub gelcoat that I have. The interior parts will be gray, with clear windows, floor, etc.
> 
> Gary


Very cool.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

John P said:


> Very cool.


Very yellow!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: Excellent!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gary K said:


> Very yellow!


But not cool yellow!

More of a warm yellow.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Who cares what color the Model comes in?!?!LOL!!:freak:

That's why they make Primer And Paint!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

yeah, but the yellow paints these days just don't have the covering power as the old Lead based enamels.

That's why it's easier to get a good finish if you start from a yellow plastic than it would be if the kit were white or gray.

every little bit helps


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Or with white plastic. Yeah. Miss that lead-based yellow.

Soooo, what PMS# is that yellow? I have to dig out my Pantone book.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Ignatz said:


> Or with white plastic. Yeah. Miss that lead-based yellow.
> 
> Soooo, what PMS# is that yellow? I have to dig out my Pantone book.


Like I posted last August, I have a 40-year-old chip of gelcoat from the 36" Flying Sub with landing gear & claws. I took the chip, only the size of a fingernail, into the sunlight and, with the aid of my headband magnifier, compared it against my Pantone book. The closest match was 124 C. 

A couple caveats: the chip came from somewhere around the edge of the model, so it *probably* represents the hull color, not the sprayed-on shading - but no guarantees. Also, the chip might have 40 years of grime & oxidation on it, but it's too fragile to clean.

Gary


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey Gary,

I have gotten some pretty good advice,I think,From a Voyage Expert who actually had said Sub in his possession for a while,

The Actual Miniature was a Molted mixture of Orange/Yellow and looked pretty bad In Person.

I did a custom mix of colors on all my Flying Subs, and I think I have got pretty close.

What about the actual Miniature you guys used to make the Upcomming kit?
Could't it be color matched?Anyhoo, just a thought you guys already thought of probably:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Plans are to mold the kit in Yellow Gray and Clear.
PMS 124C yellow and the same gray as Seaview..........

Dave


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

There ya have it, "gentlemen"; this new kit is in excellent hands!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Will there be any new pictures?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Seaview said:


> There ya have it, "gentlemen"; this new kit is in excellent hands!


*WAS THERE ANY DOUBT?!*


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I had none. Isn't Mr. Merriman a consultant on this kit as he was on Seaview?

Larry


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

John P said:


> But not cool yellow!
> 
> More of a warm yellow.


Maybe a 'mellow' yellow? (Hey, it was the 60's.....)

Gene


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

PM Moderator said:


> Plans are to mold the kit in Yellow Gray and Clear.
> PMS 124C yellow and the same gray as Seaview..........
> 
> Dave


Excellent color choices I'd say. Thanks!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

GKvfx said:


> Maybe a 'mellow' yellow? (He


Quite rightly!


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Check out Moebus on My Space........


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

This is so cool. My older brother built me one of the old (I think aurora kits?) when I was about 7 years old (1971). His build those many years ago got me interested in modeling. I will have to buy this one, first of all because it's going to be great, and secondly for sentimental reasons. Thanks Moebius!


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

In 1979 I tryed building the Monogram Flying Sub but could not get the interior to close up as I recall.I am looking very forward to the Moebius Flying Sub.I just sold my last Monogram Flying Sub to make room for this kit.Guy S


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The Aurora kit interior was so off in detail (not even the energy wall) it was hard to make look right, I mostly remember the fun of trying to get all the little girders to fit properly- you had to do them all at once since the ajoining ones aligned each other. One of my early lodels and I was so happy to just have one- now I can look forward to seeing one done right at last.

.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Richard Baker said:


> The Aurora kit interior was so off in detail (not even the energy wall) it was hard to make look right, I mostly remember the fun of trying to get all the little girders to fit properly- you had to do them all at once since the ajoining ones aligned each other. One of my early lodels and I was so happy to just have one- now I can look forward to seeing one done right at last.
> 
> .


Actually,the Aurora kit was pretty close. Granted, the interior detail is off in places, but the Guys at Aurora were given the Fox Bluprints to use when fabricating the molds.

Of course, the Craftsmen at Fox had the same Blueprints but Revised them in certain areas:thumbsup:

*But the Moebius Flying Sub will be "dead-on":woohoo:*


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Speaking of Aquafoils BTW:

http://stores.nocturnal-pictures.com/-strse-22/City-Beneath-the-Sea/Detail.bok


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

> Speaking of Aquafoils BTW:
> 
> http://stores.nocturnal-pictures.com...Sea/Detail.bok


Is that an actual DVD available??? I thought it wasn't- Are these people OK to buy from- I have not heard about them before.





> Granted, the interior detail is off in places, but the Guys at Aurora were given the Fox Bluprints to use when fabricating the molds.


But no Energy Wall? That is one of the most prominent features!

.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Richard,

I've bought from Nocturnal Pictures before, and have been pleased with what they have. I couldn't find a copy of the old movie "Twilight's Last Gleaming", and they had a great copy of it available, and for a good price. I'd deal with them again, for sure. They also ship fairly quickly as well!

Best to all, and happy holidays! ( I'll be starting my Seaview kit soon! WOOHOO! ) :woohoo: :woohoo:

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :wave:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Richard Baker said:


> Is that an actual DVD available??? I thought it wasn't- Are these people OK to buy from- I have not heard about them before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Again, they were given the bluprints Prior to the actual construction of the actual sets. __And the interior was based on Pre-Set Built interior blueprints. Again, when it went to the actual Building Process, Allen Changed several things, By ThAT TIME THE TOOLING ETC. was completed on the model._


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

> I've bought from Nocturnal Pictures before, and have been pleased with what they have. I couldn't find a copy of the old movie "Twilight's Last Gleaming", and they had a great copy of it available, and for a good price. I'd deal with them again, for sure. They also ship fairly quickly as well!


They even have 'Crack in the World'!
I am trying to place an order but the site isn't responding- I will try again later.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Use THIS LINK. The one in the quoted message trunkates the URL so it doesn't work.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I can get into the site OK, but when I add to the shopping cart it seems to hang at 30% progress forever. Might just be a slow server- I will try again later- I want to get a couple of the DVDs- I have not not seen either for many years and I am surprised they are even available.

.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Ah. Hadn't tried to purchase - I just noticed that when I went to the second copy of the link that it didn't work. Good luck!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Well I got that site to work today- it lise 8 copies of one DVD and 4 of the other - all of the attempts last night logged but did not complete. I tried to complete the purchase and the order bounced due to internal errors in the payment section.
I do not know much about this company but their online sale procedure really sucks. I am going to give it one last try this afternoon and then I am going to give up and try eBay. I really would like to buy from here but I get nervous slinging account information into a site that cannot seem to get it's act together.

.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Update- I just got an eMail from Nocturnal Pictures confirming that an order that they told me that failed has gone through correctly. I still do not know what happened but I am going to watch things carefully to make sure this does not go south.

.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Richard,
sorry you are having problems with their site, but they do keep in touch very well with e-mails. I purchased my copy of "Twilights' Last Gleaming" from them awhile back, and recently got my copy of "Crack in the World" thru them as well. Both very nice copies, and very watchable. I hope you do well with them and enjoy their products. Best of luck, and happy holidays!

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :wave:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

City Beneath the Sea was released theatrically in Europe so there is a 1:85 version out there. I bought one on ebay and while the image quality is not up with the Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea DVDs it's not too bad--just a bit soft.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I did get an order confiramtion but the PayPal does not show any activity from them. I did get a response back from the first eMail telling me the problem was with my cookies but they did not tell me if the order was OK or if there was a problem.
I asked again.

'Crack in the World' is a fun movie (until the moon-blob comes out- that was a little cheesy)- I saw it on TV many years ago and was thinking about it last week- and here it is on DVD! That and CBtS are movies I am glad to be able to add to my collection.

.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

After much aggrevation, canned responses and a manual PayPal I finally got that order straightened out (and killed a duplicate order that was created in the process)
Those people are complete idiots to deal with, I will be grateful when the DVDs arrive and I am happy you were able to show me where those rare ones were available, but what a ride it was ordering...

.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Be careful with your orders being double/triple billed. that happens when you have to restart payment options with some of these places. we orderd a DVD set online and never heard from the company again. their e mails bounce back saying the mailbox is full and a few days after that we got some online purchase charge for a music download on our bank card that we did not do because we never download music. the amount was only for $1.00 but still, someone ELSE used our account so we immediatly cancelled that card. who knows, it may have been that online company testing the waters to see if it would get noticed, and it did ! we have not heard a thing from this company who offeres all of these DVD sets and it has been 2 months.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I am keeping an eye on things. I used PayPal which is sending the money from their end directly so it should be safe.
I hate dealing from a new company and this one seems to be run by either an automated system or family members- low inventory of niche products.
I do not think I will use them again after this order though- too many problems and after writing several polite and extensive eMail describing the problem I was sent the same response (word for word) telling me to clear my cookie cache.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

typical of places trying to make excuses for taking money and not sending things. if you would need to return something to them, I bet it would be a nightmare.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I am just greful that they have a copy of 'City Beneath the Sea' for sale- I have not seen it since it aired the first time. I have seen stills anf props since then but never the movie. The other one I ordered was 'Crack in the World' - a fun popcorn film- I don't really care for how it ended but the idea and progressive destruction were great.

Tahnk you Scorp for the first link- it was a hassel and I won't relax until they actually arrive in the mailbox, but CBtS is a must for any Irwin Allen collection to be complete.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Well this week I finally got the DVDs. They never shipped as promised and then the company stopped responding to emails. After filing a dispute with PayPal the DVDs just showed up.
Poor home burned video transfers.
Are they worth $14.99 a piece? Yes since they are the only ones I know out there.
Am I happy? Maybe- I am glad I got the DVDs instead of a refund, but this is the second time I have had a problem with a website selling one thing and then delivering a home burned disk with a inkjet printed cover. I guess that is the price of wanting things which are next to impossible to find.
At least my copy of 'Moon Zero Two' was a real one. 

.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

About a month ago, City Beneath the Sea was available in about six parts for viewing (or if you're still using Firefox 2.x, downloading) from you tube. The picture quality is terrible, of course, but so is everything else about this show.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Here is a link to the CBTS pitch film he did. It is pretty interesting, as it looks like the future drilling rig that gets destroyed in the beginning of CBTS was built for this. You see more of it than you ever did in CBTS. 






I always liked CBTS, still have the View-Master reels. I wish it were out on dvd.

David.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Maybe the studio that is now releasing the VTTBS series might release it as well if contacted.Perhaps as a bonus with the last season of VTTBS,or released seperately.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

This post has gotten off topic.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

It may have gotten off topic, but there are no additional photos to go over and until they release more information at least we can discuss the only other appearence of the Flying Sub outside the Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea.
I wish more info about the upcoming kit would arrive, but at least we are having fun with this right now. Everything which could be said about the 'new' photos has already been gone over several different ways.
One thing about CBTS- it has the variant of the Flying Sub which I intend to build. I always liked this one better from an engineering point of view- it makes more sense balance wise and I am glad I finally got a chance to see it again.

.


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi all

These were taken from my copy of CBTS, Most was stock footage from Voyage, Note the Aurora Monogram FS used as the Aquafoil in the rescue scene.


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

I noted one other thing. The Color of the Aquafoil on the Full scale set was red with a yellow front, not sure if the Original intent was to re-color the FS red, for Aqualfoil.Then changed their minds.

In any case I decided with one of my own Paper craft to recolor what I thought it would look like, I also intend to buy two Moebius kits and color one Red.

Just an idea.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

The FS, or Aquafoil or whatever, looks sporty in red with yellow stripes. Kind of like a racing plane.

That Aquadozer is just silly. I always thought it looked like a futuristic electric shaver.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I do agree that it looks like they had planned on repainting the Flying Sub. My guess is they didn't so as to use existing stock footage to save money. It does look good in red but I think yellow is a better high visibility color underwater. I will be painting my ventral docking ring to match the top one though- the logic which makes the top one better to see (you always want to find the doors and where you latch onto) should apply below as well IMO.
Has anyone found the Aquudozer in any form in other productions? he recycled almost everything else- if it was a one shot creation he didn't spen much time on it. It reminds me of a rejected Thunderbirds design.

.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I've got a bunch of photos of the Aquadozer miniature (and the CBTS "cargo sub," i.e.. the Vulcan from the Voyage "Lost Bomb" episode) on my flickr site:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/sets/72057594132242988/

Although it's possible there are some set pieces reused in "Return of Captain Nemo" I'm pretty sure the aquadozer never made another appearance, nor did any of the other ships custom made for CBTS. "Nemo" was Allen's only other attempt at an undersea adventure.

There's an inaccurate but still cool wooden replica of the aquadozer that you can find on e-bay from time to time; the same manufacturer makes a missile from CBTS.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Great photos jbond. I saw that Aquadozer at the 96 World Con, along with models of the cargo sub, the minisub, the large rescue divingbell, and the modified Klattu saucer from the Voyage episode, "The Sky is Falling. I couldn't get as close as you did, and couldn't get any photos of the bottom of the saucer. No big loss as Bob Burns said that the minisaucer is long gone. I was told that the clear dome on the top of the Aquadozer was put there because the original had disappeared. I have seen photos of it in the last couple of years, and they had a new top hatch made. There are actually two Aquadozer models, the other has a slightly different paint job. One, I believe resides in Japan. I also laughed when I saw the FS kit parts in the cockpit of the Aquadozer.

It would be great if there were a model of the Aquadozer, and the cargo sub, I'd even like a model of the mini-sub based passenger liner sub. Maybe Moebius could make an Aquadozer model inscale with the mini FS from the Seaview model.

I really like CBTB, but I found the genisis of the story in the demo film to be interesting, and would have like to see that storyline followed. But IA always loved spectical, and had the nickname, "the master of disaster" for good reason.

David.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

> Maybe Moebius could make an Aquadozer model inscale with the mini FS from the Seaview model.


May not (actually Probably not) Moebius, but it would be a geat limited run Garage Kit. The trouble is that this is a rather obscure movie and even getting the word out to people outside this from who would buy a kit will be difficult.

*Thanks for posting those images*. I have some from Bob Burns's site but those are some good ones for th elibrary.

.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Pardon me, could someone explain how these last several postings relate to the subject of this thread?
There are forums for discussion of movise / DVD's etc. This forum is for discussion of modeling - not movies and sources for Dvd's on the net.
Please stay on topic. or take these discussions to the proper forum....

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

You might as well shut this thread down then. It's original topic was exhausted and until more photos arrive there is nothing 'on topic' to discuss.
It did evolve into a discussion of the Flying Sub miniature which was being used in a different production and it was an interesting thread again, but since the topic focus was changed and some people are having a problem with that just shut this one down.

.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Getting back on topic...is the FS still on schedule for Feb. release? As they say, has the boat from China left the dock?? 
Gary


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Richard Baker said:


> I will be painting my ventral docking ring to match the top one though- the logic which makes the top one better to see (you always want to find the doors and where you latch onto) should apply below as well IMO.
> .


Hi Richard, Like this? This is my "Monsters in Motion" Seaview and FS. I will be doing the same on my two Moebius FS kits, I thought it just look right.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Looks great! I think the ventral ring looks so much better like that- gives the underside some definition. By "Monters in Motion" kit you mean a non-Moebius one? If so what are the particulars (scale, FS Interior...).

.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Why is it I see threads devolve into a hundred lame puns time after time but something like this gets a scolding from the moderator? The subject is the Flying Sub and we're discussing one of the few other projects in which it appeared, and this will certainly affect some peoples' decisions on how to build and paint the Moebius Flying Sub. I understand the thread has deviated from the exact topic a bit but it's hardly a 180 degree turn...


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Richard Baker said:


> Looks great! I think the ventral ring looks so much better like that- gives the underside some definition. By "Monters in Motion" kit you mean a non-Moebius one? If so what are the particulars (scale, FS Interior...).
> 
> .


Yes, it looks more finished then the way it was in the show,I think they just got lazy and thought no one would notice. But with DVDs, you can really see how many times in an episode the miniatures are missing detail from just the shot before. Monster in Motion offers a 24" Resin Seaview with FS but it's 75% solid resin and only the interior from the crash doors forward..... Very hard to light and no way to detail it like you can a Moebius kit..... It can't touch my Moebius, it was just the only thing out there when I got it. Here are two more shots. I can't wait to get my new Moebius FS...:woohoo:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Richard, maybe I forgot to say that "Monsters in Motion" is an online model shop.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Monsters in Motion is a place I have bought some stuff from before- our nickname for them is 'Money in Motion' because they are _real proud _of some items (ie EXPENSIVE). They are also one of the only places to find some things.
I think that seaview looks pretty good- the FS is also well made- how much of an interior does it have? One photo show some ceiling girder supports...

I don't have the Moebius Seaview yet. I do want one but lack of space to display it and the cost have worked against me.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Richard Baker said:


> Monsters in Motion is a place I have bought some stuff from before- our nickname for them is 'Money in Motion' because they are _real proud _of some items (ie EXPENSIVE). They are also one of the only places to find some things.
> I think that seaview looks pretty good- the FS is also well made- how much of an interior does it have? One photo show some ceiling girder supports...
> 
> I don't have the Moebius Seaview yet. I do want one but lack of space to display it and the cost have worked against me.


You're right about the price at MiM, I only got stuff from them as gifts. I never bought anything from them on my own.... As far as getting anything from Moebius,,,, "You can't go wrong",:thumbsup: Just look at all the amazing work done by the group with their kits........ IMHO, get the kit,:thumbsup: you will love the way you can go crazy with all the great aftermarket stuff you can get for your build.:wave:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

What I am planning on is a cut away Seaview= I don't want to hide the control room and peak in the windows. It would be a massive project and even if I had the kit in my hands now it would likely be a year before I could start on it.
I do plan on getting two Flying subs though- one will have the two reactor walls like in CBTS and full lighting. The second kit will have a minimal interior but will be a diorama with the landing gear and front claws extended on a mission on the sea bed. 
Thus far I have loved everyhting Frank has produced (except the figure kits but that is only because I an mostly into hardware instead of characters). I watched all these shows when I was young and I had to wait this long for a decent kit of the Chariot and Flying Sub- and the wait was well worth it.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Yes, the Flying Sub is on schedule for February. It is supposed to hit the dock in California on the 5th. By the middle of the month it should be everywhere, as long as customs doesn't put a hold on anything.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Moebius said:


> .......By the middle of the month it should be everywhere........


Which means that a lot of wives and girlfriends are going to be disappointed in the Valentine's Day presents they receive this year.......

Gene


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Moebius said:


> Yes, the Flying Sub is on schedule for February. It is supposed to hit the dock in California on the 5th. By the middle of the month it should be everywhere, as long as customs doesn't put a hold on anything.


 
Our heroes at customs must hold everything for 2-3 weeks in order to insure that they find all the WMD's hidden amongst the boxes of plastic, I guess.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Bing on the Flying Sub! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

^^Chandler?? or Crosby??


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Either way for me it'll be March before I can drool over the platsic wrapping...  But I know the excitment will banish any sadness at the delay. Hell I may actually have all the after market stuff on hand when I start it. :thumbsup:

And yes the MIM Seaview looks great Teslabe. Great job in lighting it. :thumbsup:

Cheers,

Alec. :wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

AJ-1701 said:


> Either way for me it'll be March before I can drool over the platsic wrapping...  But I know the excitment will banish any sadness at the delay. Hell I may actually have all the after market stuff on hand when I start it. :thumbsup:
> 
> And yes the MIM Seaview looks great Teslabe. Great job in lighting it. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Thank you very much......:wave:


----------

